# Applying for Mass state police while in military



## j031 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello. I've always wanted to join the Massachusetts State police ever since I could remember. I joined the Coast Guard to stand out and gain the knowledge needed to persue my dream job. Anyways I'm 18 and I wanted to know if there was a way I could the civil service exam and wait until I got out of the military and actually go the academy (having hopefully done well on the exam first.) if anyone has any ideas on a road that could lead me to this I would really appreciate it.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

If I remember correctly the test is only good for two years. You also need to be 21 I believe to even take the test so depending on when you ETS will have a deciding factor. Also they are currently running an academy and who knows when the next class will be put on.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

j031 said:


> Hello. I've always wanted to join the Massachusetts State police ever since I could remember. I joined the Coast Guard to stand out and gain the knowledge needed to persue my dream job. Anyways I'm 18 and I wanted to know if there was a way I could the civil service exam and wait until I got out of the military and actually go the academy (having hopefully done well on the exam first.) if anyone has any ideas on a road that could lead me to this I would really appreciate it.


You need to work on your grammar and spelling before anything.

If you get out of the Coast Guard in 4 years that should put you at 22 years old. Take the test whenever it is offered next (as long as your 21) and hope you get a call for a class.

For right now focus on being in the Coast Guard and doing the best you can there.


----------



## j031 (Jan 20, 2016)

patrol22 said:


> You need to work on your grammar and spelling before anything.
> 
> If you get out of the Coast Guard in 4 years that should put you at 22 years old. Take the test whenever it is offered next (as long as your 21) and hope you get a call for a class.
> 
> For right now focus on being in the Coast Guard and doing the best you can there.


Haha thanks for the grammar check. I was rushing because I was on break


----------

